# Watching Tour De France Online



## TallCoolOne (Jan 18, 2010)

Is there a way to watch TDF same day race coverage online via Versus or some other provider?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

TallCoolOne said:


> Is there a way to watch TDF same day race coverage online via Versus or some other provider?


From my spambox:










https://r20.rs6.net/tn.jsp?et=11034...MT4FjMi93zvUPa_suXu3ffvDDJA9yu8OX0fpsI0fAyA==

Rates are 50%+ higher this year...and maybe 1/2 of their features will reliably work...


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

I bought the package. It's cheap when you break it down by stages. Cost of my snacks will be higher. Wont have any commercials and you'll be spared the dribble of Versus announcements from Phil. Direct login link should also be spoiler-proof, which is important to me since i'll be doing replays, no time to watch it live.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

moabbiker said:


> I bought the package. It's cheap when you break it down by stages. Cost of my snacks will be higher. Wont have any commercials and you'll be spared the dribble of Versus announcements from Phil. Direct login link should also be spoiler-proof, which is important to me since i'll be doing replays, no time to watch it live.


Um...."drivel", but yes, when you break it down I suppose it ok. I'll just DVR it and fast forward the commercials.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Marc said:


> From my spambox:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$27?! wth. I signed up a couple days ago and paid $29.95!


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

carbonLORD said:


> Um...."drivel", but yes, when you break it down I suppose it ok. I'll just DVR it and fast forward the commercials.


Problem is you can end up missing a good chunk of the action with the live versus tv feed when they go to commercial, particularly climbing stages where one attack can make all the difference. The edited prime time version will be more solid in this regard, but then you have to put up with Bobke and Hummer or whoever is going to be the sidekick this year.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll probably wind up ordering this, because I work normal office hours and don't own a DVR, but what kind of makes me mad is I already pay for Comcast every month, but they won't put the full stages up on On Demand. Kind of frustrating...


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Just signed up with VS. Hope it works! They say that Paul and Phil will have some commentary mixed in which is great. I don't want to just listen to Bobke all day...

Go Lance! Yeh, I said it...


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Is this a solid way of watching this? Bugs?


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

There are so many live feeds on the internets during the TdF. It's really quite easy to find free streaming. 
Steephill and Cyclingfans are good places to start. They had plenty of coverage for the Giro.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

jeebus said:


> $27?! wth. I signed up a couple days ago and paid $29.95!


I says that rate expires May 31, that is why you paid $29.95. Lower right hand corner if interested. Yep....tiny tiny print...go figure


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

rydbyk said:


> I says that rate expires May 31, that is why you paid $29.95. Lower right hand corner if interested. Yep....tiny tiny print...go figure


bastards.


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

I'm definitely in. If this worKs my cable is history. Even in HTML5 for iPad.  Im so damn tired of the voovoolugies buzzing pouring out of the break room at work I'll now have something to keep me occupied!


----------



## chasea (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm EST. What time is tip-off?


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

Is the prologue playing live? It should have started but it isn't playing in the tour tracker.


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

SEK82089 said:


> Is the prologue playing live? It should have started but it isn't playing in the tour tracker.



*Coverage of the 2010 Tour starts LIVE on Saturday July 3rd at 10.15am EST / 7.15am PST*


Thats directly from my Versus Tracker Email


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks must have missed that one. I thought I saw the start time as 8 central on my TV guide but it was the pre-race. Thanks


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I am not getting anything yet... Anyone else/


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

Nothing yet.

I'm considering coughing up the $30 for the Versus Tour Tracker as I don't have a means of recording the stages, and I'm not sure I want to get up at 4/5am to watch it live.

Hopefully my DSL connection can handle the stream/download.

Anyone else care to share their experiences with the Versus Tour Tracker?


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I am not sure if the stream isn't coming thru or it is not airing yet and I paid Arrgghhh....


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

JimT said:


> I am not sure if the stream isn't coming thru or it is not airing yet and I paid Arrgghhh....



No - I'm watching Versus on my cable, and they're still showing random stories about LA ( same ones as last night ). Maybe their schedule was wrong?


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

Well thats cool. At least is not just the web site.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

OK Update, Vs cant get a broadcast feed until after the world cup, they are anticipating noon est.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info petalpower. I should have upgraded my cable instead.


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

Well now what am I going to do till then. I wonder if I just leave the tour tracker up, it will start playing on its own or if I have to click some thing.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

Seems like the prologue has begun on Versus tv.


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

Soon lets hope


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

Its on now.


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

Is there commentary for tour tracker?


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

SEK82089 said:


> Is there commentary for tour tracker?



No. Luckily I have it on cable as as much as I hate the commercials on tv, I appreciate some of the information provided through the commentary.


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

Wow I wish i would have know that. Its kinda dry without it.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

Did you guys install the "autobahn" plugin?


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

SEK82089 said:


> Wow I wish i would have know that. Its kinda dry without it.



If you check the FAQ section, it says that commentary was part of the Tour Tracker? I don't get it?


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Stream for me started near the begining of the TV broadcast. Quality is very good, not quite HD but very hard to complain. No commentary, it's taxing my computer quite a bit though.





petalpower said:


> Nothing yet.
> 
> I'm considering coughing up the $30 for the Versus Tour Tracker as I don't have a means of recording the stages, and I'm not sure I want to get up at 4/5am to watch it live.
> 
> ...


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

dwgranda said:


> Stream for me started near the begining of the TV broadcast. Quality is very good, not quite HD but very hard to complain. No commentary, it's taxing my computer quite a bit though.



If you check the chat section, you'll see everyone is complaining about the lack of commentary. Seems to be working ( commentary ) on the iPhone app though.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Right after I posted that the commentary came in and the video started to stutter. Watching on my ipad now and all is good.




petalpower said:


> If you check the chat section, you'll see everyone is complaining about the lack of commentary. Seems to be working ( commentary ) on the iPhone app though.


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

I have commentary now!


----------



## peter.hardie (May 31, 2006)

You can go to justin.tv and get various cycling feeds from Europe. I'm watching the prologue on Sky Sports (UK) right now. Go to www.justin.tv and type in "tour de france" in the search box at the top of the page and you'll get various results.


----------



## dmabraham (Oct 23, 2009)

atdhe.net for free, and funny german commercials


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

All good for me now. Cool to watch the tour while frying bacon and eggs in the kitchen on the iPad.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*Free here!!!*

http://www.fromsport.com/v-0/0/148/v-14923.html


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

peter.hardie said:


> You can go to justin.tv and get various cycling feeds from Europe. I'm watching the prologue on Sky Sports (UK) right now. Go to www.justin.tv and type in "tour de france" in the search box at the top of the page and you'll get various results.


THANKS for posting this info!!! I just watched it, about the last 10 minutes anyway and not sure what feed it was as there were several choices, but I ended up with Phil and Paul as the comentators!


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Tour tracker had great coverage on video. Once the commentary kicked in, it was much better than what you get on versus TV... no commercials, no interruptions, just cycling!


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

I'm one of the older guys here at 61. While I complain about VS coverage, commercials, etc. as much as anyone...I'm just amazed at what is available now. I started following the TDF in 1973, which essentially meant you could try to find some foreign newspapers at the library or large magazine store or just wait a month or so for the cycling magazines to come out. I think ABC Wide World of Sports started doing a lengthy one time program sometime in the mid-seventys. Unfortunately no one had a DVR back then and it was in glorious black and white. 

Today, there are several different websites streaming live and tape delay, Velonews with daily video updates, as well as Versus in HD. And you can sit at home or watch it on your iphone or ipad while at Starbucks.

Enjoy the race guys.


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

It truly is amazing and why I'm willing to cut the glitches some slack. Live sporting events on the net is the last nail in the cable/dish coffin for me. I rarely watch TV so à la carte programming saves me a bunch of money.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

stealthman_1 said:


> It truly is amazing and why I'm willing to cut the glitches some slack. Live sporting events on the net is the last nail in the cable/dish coffin for me. I rarely watch TV so à la carte programming saves me a bunch of money.


YEP!

http://www.obsessable.com/feature/ditch-your-cable-box-stream-internet-video-to-the-living-room/

http://crustylogic.blogspot.com/2010/04/cable-tv-not-long-for-this-world.html


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

*fast forwarding on tour tracker*

Hey, I am just trying to watch the prologue from the video archive on Versus Tour Tracker, but there are no fast forward controls available. I just downloaded the latest flash version and the autobahn plugin, but I apparently have no way of skipping to a different part of the video. When I try to click on a different part of the video status bar, it just freezes it up. I have a Mac and have tried it in Safari and Firefox. 

Anyone else have this problem, any ideas?


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I had a hard time with explorer so I used google chrome, I have no FF as I can tell.

Great coverage though


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Who are the commentators? Is it the same as Versus on TV (Phil and Paul)?


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Ugh, I have successfully upgraded Both Flash 10, and the Autobahn installs, and have confirmed their operation with the test videos. I cannot receive video from http://tracker.versus.com/#videos I only have the five squares pulsing like it is loading. After clicking a video, the video screen area has been loading for over an hour...


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Phil and Paul are commenting on this. 

Lalasghost-try a different browser, Seems like Chrome and safari are working well


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

JimT said:


> Phil and Paul are commenting on this.
> 
> Lalasghost-try a different browser, Seems like Chrome and safari are working well


Will do~


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Is Chrome still recording everything you do and sending it back to Google?


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

InfiniteLoop said:


> Is Chrome still recording everything you do and sending it back to Google?


Hope not, but if so they will think I am a little overboard with the cycling stuff.... May have to look into that, isn't that against the law or something?


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

Well now having watched the TV segment against the online version...I'll definitely put up with the bugs. I saw twice the racing online and listened to Paul and Phil the whole race. Seems like scrubbing is not very stable, often requiring reloads. Oh well.


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm having a similar problem for live and replays. It will load a few seconds and then pause and have the squares under the video. Both have been updated as well and the it work for the prologue until the last 10 minutes. Can anyone help on this one?


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

If you are having probs with versus.com uninstall and then reinstall autobahn plugin


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

This made everything better. Thanks.


----------



## hawkman71 (Apr 20, 2010)

www.atdhe.net

I watch Montreal Canadiens, World Cup, San Diego Chargers, and Tour de France here.

I also check out justin.tv and http://www.myp2p.eu/


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

fwiw...I got e-mail from Versus a little while ago apologizing for the problems and explaining that the new and improved viewer should be much improved. They have apparently ditched the "autobahn" thing


----------

